# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [Lyon JUG] Le BPM et Bonita Open Solution le mardi 15 fvrier

## Mickael_Istria

En ce lendemain de Saint-Valentin, j'aurai le plaisir de rpandre l'amour pour le BPM (Business Process Management) et Bonita Open Solution. Ce sera l'occasion pour vous d'apprendre a quoi sert un process, comment le modliser, comment l'utiliser dans vos applications, et comment gnrer des applications qui l'utilisent, grace a Bonita.

Plus de dtails sur la page du LyonJUG: http://www.lyonjug.org/evenements/bpm

Venez nombreux!

----------


## sylvaine

Bonjour

Presque 3 ans aprs cette dclaration... 
Toujours en amour avec Bonita? 

Moi je le dcouvre actuellement. 

A bientot

----------

